# 7th Grade Science Project!



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

So in my science class, we're starting a science project! (yaaay) Well, this year is Life Science, and Mr. Heath says he would like us to do something based on life. I was thinking maybe I could do a project based on betta fish!
I REALLY NEED IDEAS :O

Here are a few...


Can you train a betta fish? If so, which is easier; female or male? (I have both)
Does lighting affect their behavior?
Seriously... I need ideas, all would be appreciated.. its okay If i cant do this though! Just got my fingers crossed!


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, there is the obvious how temputure affect them. Then you could do stuff on background information such as where they normally live, and how wild betta fish are not the colors of some you find in pet stores.


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

you could do a project on the colour combinations, for example, which two colours would you have to breed for the best possibility of getting red? blue? etc...


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

OOoooooo Breeding... That is a broad subject, there are a lotta possiblilties with thatt! And I like the temp. idea, its simple and easy, and I can educate people on betta fish


----------



## CrowntailTwitchy57 (Jun 25, 2011)

OR, you could do a report on how bettas are one of the most misunderstood pets, like must people think they will like living in a thimble-full of water, where they really need a larger tank and a heater, etc.


----------



## GrellxUndertaker (Sep 5, 2011)

I bet you could do lots of stuff. The best of luck to you on your project!


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

I was on yahoo looking for some betta projects and someone said this..

"There was a cute thing they did on mythbusters where they trained the fish to go through a maze of sorts to prove they had a longer memory than 3 seconds. It was really interesting. You could do something like that" 

that sounds sooo neat! I wonder how they did that?! I'm definitely looking into it...


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Somebody on the forum posted how his girlfriend got him a fish training kit, its mainly the same thing you would do for any other pet, reward. they used a special stick that releases food


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

http://www.r2fishschool.com/

Here is their website


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Hmm.... I think I'll try to train my male and female... then see which one caught on quicker... etc.. and I also might try to train a tetra to see if schooling fish work well learning independently


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey, I'm in the same grade. What state are you in? I think that would be an awesome project


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

As long as your experiment is humane, I think it is a great idea to do your science project on bettas. Maybe when your research is complete, you could submit your work to the IBC for a Science Fair Prize?


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Everyone knows girls are smarter than boys.;-)


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

@Dragonlady

OH MY GOSH SOO COOL That makes me want to make this totally awesome! 
@Leeniex: Oh yes most definitely;D And of course it's going to be humane; I love my lil Charlie and Lulu with all my heart haha<3 However I think I've just read that it has to be in my school science fair, and my science fair doesn't allow live animals):

@diablo Florida is where its at


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

EDIT: I just rounded the handle of my fish net into a hoop and put it into my betta tank. My female swam through it instantly, and I rewarded her, but my male ignored it. I could do whether or not gender affects it!! Which is smarter, male or female? xD but this means I would have to get more betta fish to prove the tests.

This is my evil plan to get more fishes.Muahahah But I really don't have an idea for what to do, except the training/genders. Maybe I could do this: Are solitary fish smarter than individual schooling fish? (With the training)


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

You could teach your class about the misconceptions of Bettas, what conditions must they have in order to thrive (like any organism), where they come from (South Asia), how they breed, etc.

Good luck on your project.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks Micho! Unfortunatly, it can't be like, a research paper. As like simple as that sounds, it has to be something with an experiment, using the Scientific Method:
1.) Problem
2.) Research
3.)Hypothesis
4.)Experiment
5.)Data Analysis
6.) Conclusion.
However, I will be sure to add those things, as like an opening and closing. I want this to be a very interesting project!  Thank s though for trying to help!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

bettas learn REALLY fast if they need to. i trained my blind betta to eat from a feeding ring, and he caught on within days!


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

:O Woah man. Haha @Luimeril thats really cool though! I feel like this is gonna be a good project. I'll talk to my teacher today, because earlier he said we need at least 8-10 test subjects. o.o. I only have 2 betta fish...


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

I've been thinking of this as a science project (seriously sorry for the double-posts! Can't edit) 

Are solitary fish that live on their own (bettas) smarter than an indivual fish that is usually a schooling fish?

I think I'm gonna get the r2 fish school, or make my own (Its like 30+ because of shipping)


----------



## Wolfboy51 (Oct 12, 2011)

I heard some bettas will follow laser lights. But dont shine in eyes.


----------

